# Photo Story 3 invalid music file



## sportgirl9907 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi. So I am using photo story 3 and I am all done but the music on it. One of my songs works and the other doesnt. I downloaded both songs from the itunes store so I did pay for it. I then converted both songs into an mp3 file because that is what is used for photo story. One song works and the other one gets a message saying it is not a valid music file. How do I make it a valid music file or make it work in general?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

sportgirl9907 said:


> I then converted both songs into an mp3 file


What program did you use to do the conversion? Most conversion programs won't successfully convert files that have copy protection.

If these tracks have copy protection on them the only way to legally make a copy is to use iTunes to burn an audio CD and then rip the CD to Mp3 files.


----------



## sportgirl9907 (Nov 6, 2010)

I used itunes to convert it. I will try putting the song on a cd as an mp4 then rip it as a mp3


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

sportgirl9907 said:


> I will try putting the song on a cd as an mp4 then rip it as a mp3


Make sure you create an audio CD, in other words a regular CD that will play in a regular CD player. Also finalize the disc, so that no other files can be burned to that disc.


----------



## sportgirl9907 (Nov 6, 2010)

I burned it to a CD and then had it download as an mp3 and it worked. Thank you very much


----------

